# Winsock ohne Formular?



## Crayzee Ivan (28. Oktober 2002)

'N Abend!

Ich hätt da mal ne Frage: Ist es möglich, das Winsock-Object anzusprechen, ohne es auf eine Form zu ziehen? Im Klartext, ich würde das Winsock-Object gerne in einer Klasse ansprechen, aber ich bekomme das nicht richtig hin. Soweit ich weiß müsste ich es unter 'Projekt'->'Verweise' hinzufügen, aber ich finde das da nicht. (Ich meine NICHT das Winsock unter 'Komponenten', da dies nur auf einem Formular funktioniert!).

Ich habs einfach mit dem "normalen" Winsock versucht, aber dann bekomme ich folgenden Fehler: "Laufzeitfehler 91: Objektvariable oder With-Blockvariable nicht festgelegt". Ok, den Fehler kenn ich, ich müsste also ein Winsock-Object in etwa so anlegen: sckSock as New Winsock. Das geht aber leider nicht, dann sagt er "Ungültige verwendung des Schlüsselwortes New" 

Ok, wenn mich jetzt einer verstanden hat...

Gruß,
-Crayzee Ivan


----------



## Dario Linsky (29. Oktober 2002)

so ganz einfach ist das leider tatsächlich nicht, aber das heisst nicht, dass es unmöglich ist.
wenn du das winsock-steuerelement eingebunden hast, setzt du damit keinen richtigen verweis auf die ocx-datei. um aus dem code ein dynamisches objekt zu erzeugen, musst du das über die projektverweise erledigen.
dann kannst du einfach über die option "durchsuchen" die entsprechende ocx-datei aus dem systemverzeichnis mit einbinden (der name ist "mswinsck.ocx"). und schon kannst du aus dem code neue winsock-objekte erzeugen.

der nachteil dabei ist leider, dass du das steuerelement nicht mehr über die komponenten einbinden kannst. also entweder als verweis oder als komponente, aber beides scheint nicht zu funktionieren.


----------



## Crayzee Ivan (29. Oktober 2002)

So etwas in der Richtung hatte ich mir schon gedacht, aber ich hatte das nicht hinbekommen. Aber ohne den Verweis unter 'Komponenten' klappt's 

Danke!

-Crayzee Ivan


----------

